# Vane size/length based on arrow length?



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Now that the field season is almost over I will be revamping my field set-up and working with it over the fall/winter.

New rest (pro-tuner)...previously shot a drop away.
New arrows (Victory Nano)...previously shot Easton Lightspeed 3d
Maybe new bow...we will see.

My question is....I shoot 30.5" Shafts (nock throat to end of shaft)...and was wondering if I can get away with FF 187 or if I should use something a little longer due to a longer shaft length than the average??


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

SEC said:


> Now that the field season is almost over I will be revamping my field set-up and working with it over the fall/winter.
> 
> New rest (pro-tuner)...previously shot a drop away.
> New arrows (Victory Nano)...previously shot Easton Lightspeed 3d
> ...


FF 187...I never worry about length, but Diameter and weight make a difference...


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

I use FF 187 on my NANO XR the same length that you stated if not a little longer. They do a great job and I have 120 gr front loaded. Best vane ever used.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

*187's on nanoforce now called VAP*

I prefer the 187's for target on well tuned bows, on poor tunes with lots of dirty flight up front, they may not correct quick enough as a larger vane will, but these are excellent vanes for crosswind, durability, and I like the exactly form of each one out of the package. I shoot Victory .400 arrows as well as Easton ACC 3-28 to 3-39's, and they work great on both, the ACC being larger diameter. I shoot 28" to 30" on the nanoforces now called VAP (victory armor piercing-name change only and sticker is different) and 27.5" to 28.5" on the ACC's, use 100's and 120's on the VAP's and 85's and 102's on the ACC's. I shoot average 3" groups at 100 yards, so there is the proof. I also like the AAE 2" Plastiflex Max in shield cut, or whatever the new one with ribs is called, a little more steerage if you need more correction up front. A little bit of offset is all you need for rotation. Cheers. Ryan


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

rossing6 said:


> I prefer the 187's for target on well tuned bows, on poor tunes with lots of dirty flight up front, they may not correct quick enough as a larger vane will, but these are excellent vanes for crosswind, durability, and I like the exactly form of each one out of the package. I shoot Victory .400 arrows as well as Easton ACC 3-28 to 3-39's, and they work great on both, the ACC being larger diameter. I shoot 28" to 30" on the nanoforces now called VAP (victory armor piercing-name change only and sticker is different) and 27.5" to 28.5" on the ACC's, use 100's and 120's on the VAP's and 85's and 102's on the ACC's. I shoot average 3" groups at 100 yards, so there is the proof. I also like the AAE 2" Plastiflex Max in shield cut, or whatever the new one with ribs is called, a little more steerage if you need more correction up front. A little bit of offset is all you need for rotation. Cheers. Ryan


I agree with Ryan.. (well, my 100yd groups may not quite be 3"... :lol

The 187's have worked well for all my combinations of arrows and now shooting 3-39 ACC's with em and the fly great (tho only 27"). I don't think arrow length has a great deal of bearing on it, as long as the arrow is leaving clean..


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

rossing6 said:


> I prefer the 187's for target on well tuned bows, on poor tunes with lots of dirty flight up front, they may not correct quick enough as a larger vane will, but these are excellent vanes for crosswind, durability, and I like the exactly form of each one out of the package. I shoot Victory .400 arrows as well as Easton ACC 3-28 to 3-39's, and they work great on both, the ACC being larger diameter. I shoot 28" to 30" on the nanoforces now called VAP (victory armor piercing-name change only and sticker is different) and 27.5" to 28.5" on the ACC's, use 100's and 120's on the VAP's and 85's and 102's on the ACC's. *I shoot average 3" groups at 100 yards, so there is the proof.* I also like the AAE 2" Plastiflex Max in shield cut, or whatever the new one with ribs is called, a little more steerage if you need more correction up front. A little bit of offset is all you need for rotation. Cheers. Ryan


Look out Jesse...


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*lol*



psargeant said:


> Look out Jesse...


No worries there, Jesse beat him by 73 points in Darrington...


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

the 2" AAE Plastiflech Max shield cut works great on the Vctory NF(VAP) and they are much cheaper than the FFP 187


----------

